# ball joint problems 97 Sentra



## amraam1 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a ball joint on a lower control arm that I cant get off. I have been using a pickle fork with no luck getting the top nut to spin independently. Does anyone know if you can cut through it with a metal cutting wheel? Or any other ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

amraam1 said:


> I have a ball joint on a lower control arm that I cant get off. I have been using a pickle fork with no luck getting the top nut to spin independently. Does anyone know if you can cut through it with a metal cutting wheel? Or any other ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


You would not use a pickle fork until the nut is removed.
So the ball joint shaft is spinning in the spindle assembly ?
If so try taping the spindle down on to the joint taper, support the Control arm.
Otherwise a dremel to cut a slot in the nut stopping close to the threads then wedge apart using a chisel is the best idea I can think of. If you hit the threads it should not remove enough of the threads to matter, you will just have a slot.


----------

